# N-4 Opal Deluxe Schwinn Stingray



## vastingray (Jul 10, 2019)

A well used N-4 Opal Deluxe


----------



## stoney (Jul 10, 2019)

I know it may look well used to you according to many of your other bikes I see posted by you. That is a nice bike. I just picked up an K4 violet standard Stingray a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## stoney (Jul 10, 2019)

vastingray said:


> A well used N-4 Opal Deluxe
> 
> View attachment 1028524
> 
> ...




I have a question, it may be obvious to some. My question is that in the sales literature the color is stated as violet. I see here and other places it is called opal. Is it the same color or 2 different colors. Thanks


----------



## vastingray (Jul 10, 2019)

stoney said:


> I have a question, it may be obvious to some. My question is that in the sales literature the color is stated as violet. I see here and other places it is called opal. Is it the same color or 2 different colors. Thanks



It’s called violet everywhere I’ve seen too I think  around April 65 they went to the lighter violet


----------

